# Minsc & Boo In Ravenloft?



## The Hitcher (Feb 11, 2016)

That actually sounds pretty great.


----------



## hive_mind (Feb 11, 2016)

According to Jeremy Crawford, "Barovia is where the DMG (p. 51) says it is: in a demiplane of shadow and dread."  So we don't need to imply anything, we KNOW Barovia is a demiplane.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2016)

I can't get enough Minsc and Boo, so I approve.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 11, 2016)

The question is, will this just be a 5-issue arc again, or an ongoing?


----------



## Tesla's Ghost (Feb 11, 2016)

I LOVE the IDW Comics! And of course who does not love Minisc And Boo! 

As to your demiplane statement, there is no implying it at all, I just listened to a recent interview with Mike Mearls and he  stated it clearly it was a demiplane.


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Feb 11, 2016)

Hmmm maybe it could end up with an Ash vs. Evil Dead feel to it....?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, OK then. It's a demiplane.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Feb 11, 2016)

I imagine it’ll be either a miniseries or one that just stops suddenly, given IDW’s last few D&D comics. I’ll be curious to see how Jim Zub handles it. Skullkickers' writing went from great to meh at the end.



Agamon said:


> The question is, will this just be a 5-issue arc again, or an ongoing?


----------



## Cristian Andreu (Feb 11, 2016)

_"A den of stinking evil. Cover your nose, Boo! We will leave no crevice untouched!"_

There's nothing that cannot benefit from more Minsc and Boo.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 11, 2016)

Despair not! they shall inspire us by charging blindly on

and besides Minsc + Ravenloft seems highly appropriate afterall Minsc did say "I won't cry for the dead! I won't! Well, maybe a little... but I will staunch the tears with righteous fury!"


----------



## I'm A Banana (Feb 11, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see how they thread the comic/horror needle. It's probably fair to say that you don't show up for Minsc & Boo if you want pathos and dread, and you don't sign up for Ravenloft if you're looking for wacky hijinks and goofy idealism, so I don't think it can do both with satisfaction. You might let one or the other dominate, or go a third route, but any of those choices are a pretty definitive choice and will definitely shape the thing. 

If I was a better, I'd bet on wacky hijinks with a peppering of "Oh Crap!" moments, but maybe not!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 11, 2016)

If you want more, Minsc and Boo were prominently featured in 2014's Baldur's Gate comic from IDW.






Available here: http://www.idwpublishing.com/dungeons-dragons-legends-of-baldurs-gate/


----------



## turkeygiant (Feb 11, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Well, OK then. It's a demiplane.




That quote in the DMG is part of the Shadowfell section, so it seems to be a sealed of portion of that plane. A plane within a plane if you will.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 12, 2016)

Butt-kicking for goodness!


----------



## EthanSental (Feb 12, 2016)

I ordered this from my flgs yesterday.  I liked the Tyranny of Dragons mini series and look forward to this one.


----------



## chibi graz'zt (Feb 12, 2016)

Go for the eyes!!!


----------



## Birmy (Feb 12, 2016)

IDW's D&D comics have been very hit (the Fell's Five stuff--why did that vanish?) or miss (that virtually unreadable miniseries Greenwood wrote), but Zub's pretty solid and well within his comfort zone here. I hope they include people/places/events from the comic as game material in the back of the book, like they sometimes did with earlier D&D comics and Dynamite does with Pathfinder.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking forward to this!
You really can't go wrong, IMO, with Jim Zub; he also does the ongoing "Wayward" and did the "Samurai Jack" series a year or two back.

And the last ""Baldurs Gate" miniseries was quite for a D+D comic (which have been notoriously hit-or miss over the years, regardless of the publisher.)

Plus? Who doesn't love Minsc and Boo!


----------



## megamania (Mar 2, 2016)

I want more Eberron   ( well Wren and Torin for sure)


----------

